# Cute Puppy Pics!  Clyde is Growing Up Fast, and Introducing... Angel



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a few requests to see how our newest LGDs in training were doing - sorry it took me awhile to do anything about it.  Some of you might remember me introducing Bonnie and Clyde when we got them back in January.  Unfortunately, a few weeks after that, Bonnie disappeared.  We think she squeezed out of the fence (something we promptly repaired), but there was no trace.  We searched all over the neighborhood, talked to friends, made posters, posted on Craig's List and Facebook and absolutely no luck.  As much as we've missed her, I think our LGD boys were even worse.  They laid around all depressed for several days and ate hardly anything.  

After nearly a month with no leads, we had the opportunity to pick up another little girl - something we felt was important for Clyde, because it was very evident he needed a 'play' outlet (Miller is much more business than play).   Our new girl is a Pyr mix, and we named her Angel. She seems to be fitting in well with the livestock and the LGDs (although Miller took a few days to warm up to her).  Clyde is loving having a playmate again, and she's helping fill some of the void we felt at losing Bonnie.

So below - per request - is how Clyde has been growing.  We have a few pictures of Angel too, and as she continues to grow, we'll include more pics of her. 

This is Clyde when we first got him with our cat, Romeo.  As you can see, he's not much bigger than the cat, but he is growing super fast!!!



 

With Miller, our adult LGD.  For size reference, Miller is a Pyr mix and although he isn't huge, he's still a good sized dog.  I'm tall and, on all fours, he almost comes to my waist. 


 

Here are the more recent pics:


 

 

With Miller .  This was almost a week ago, and he's grown even more!


 
Playing with Angel.   We're so lucky to have such wonderful LGDs!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2014)

Awwww....thanks for the adorable pics!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry about Bonnie. I know you had to be just sick over it all.

Your new "Angel" looks so sweet. Very glad Miller and Clyde are loving her and are all getting along well.

Clyde is a handsome fellow! What is he crossed with?
Will be fun to follow their growth and adventures.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 2, 2014)

We honestly aren't sure what he's crossed with.  His mom was Anatolian and his dad was an Anatolian mix, and the owners didn't know what the mix was.  Both parents were great working dogs, though, so we took a chance.  Seems to be paying off so far.  He follows Miller's lead in just about everything and has really bonded with the goats.  We do occasionally have to get after him for getting too 'friendly' with the chickens, but he handles correction well.  Angel seems to be a natural watcher.  It will be interesting to see how they both grow up.


----------

